# Finding minitset



## WOOLFSTER2 (Sep 11, 2008)

For the life of me I cannot find minitset patching compound, is it still made? If anyone can help me please email me at [email protected]. Thanks. Eric Woolf


----------



## amestaper (Sep 3, 2008)

Never heard of it Woolfster.

Try adding a wee bit salt to the filler to set it up quicker.

Hope that helps.


----------

